# MR GANJA ~ to~ MS GANJA......PLEASE!!!



## calicatt79 (Feb 18, 2013)

It would be really great if my Mr Ganja status can be changed to Ms. Ganja. It's starting to get slightly annoying. How long will I stay a Mr. Ganja for? I am always being asked about it and I think I should be able to have this changed by RIU since I am NOT a Mr.. 

Pretty pleeeeeease??????


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 18, 2013)

Ooh . . . sex change. Sounds a lil' risky.


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 18, 2013)

LOL!!! I needed that laugh, thank you Scrotie. 

But really, makes you think that RIU did not plan on women coming by.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 18, 2013)

While i'm sure that discrimination in any form was far from the case, I do find it quite interesting that it has not been updated yet. I'm sure that this has been brought up once before!?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 18, 2013)

Although, now that I think about it . . .it's almost a favor.


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 18, 2013)

that is why I said "pretty please"...lol!
You think RIU will even really give a crap? Maybe if the right person reads this?? maybe not???

Oh well, it's worth a shot


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 18, 2013)

I was saying favor as in, once the masses figure out someone is female here it usually takes a turn for the worse. Same as any forum that i've seen really. Maybe they don't label by sex for a reason.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 18, 2013)

Speaking of, have you taken a look at the penis size thread lately? Apparently they have been searching vigorously for girls opinions and sounds like they could really use some help over there... lmao


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 18, 2013)

shouldn't matter....it's really up to the user how all that plays out. 

I've been on here for years and have never been bothered. So they may have done it like that on purpose to protect me because I'm a girl? That's silly thinking, but sadly prob a reality.
Actually, I've always been treated very respectfully by everyone in the RIU community. 

Just woke up today and did not want to be Mr. Ganja......tomorrow I'm sure I won't even notice it.


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Speaking of, have you taken a look at the penis size thread lately? Apparently they have been searching vigorously for girls opinions and sounds like they could really use some help over there... lmao


LOL! No....that is just asking for trouble. Probably why I don't have any trouble when I'm on here. I stay away from trouble. I'm here for my plants  



Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I was saying favor as in, once the masses figure out someone is female here it usually takes a turn for the worse. Same as any forum that i've seen really. Maybe they don't label by sex for a reason.


Isn't "Mr". labeling....?? I think they were clueless that women would be here.......


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

I doubt we will do that, it would be a pain in the butt to figure out who really is female and who isnt,


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe just on a per request basis. RIU can review the request real quick and either confirm or deny and make the change. Or maybe just for ME....lol!


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

calicatt79 said:


> Maybe just on a per request basis. RIU can review the request real quick and either confirm or deny and make the change. Or maybe just for ME....lol!


do you think my answer is insufficient? this has been brought up before I do not believe they will do it sorry!


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just the words like "I doubt" and "I do not believe" still give me hope  

I'm pretty sure it is not an impossibility......it's just a matter of getting the request to the appropriate person.

No answer is insufficient.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

calicatt79 said:


> Just the words like "I doubt" and "I do not believe" still give me hope
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is not an impossibility......it's just a matter of getting the request to the appropriate person.
> 
> No answer is insufficient.


in the 5 years ive been on here, and the amount of times this has been requested and never changed leaves me to believe admin will not do it i only say i doubt or i do not believe because if that 0.01% it does get changed it covers my ass


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 18, 2013)

No! Quiero 'Señora Ganja'. Pero 'ganga' en ingles es 'bargain'!!!!! 

So in Spanish i would be 'Mrs Bargain' !! Lol!


----------



## fookey (Feb 18, 2013)

They would have to essentially add Sex: male/female/unknown in the profiles. Then somehow edit the script to change the reputation titles based on Sex. If I were the sites admin, I wouldn't even bother. They would have to set up a 1:1 dev board, run tests, then migrate to live. It's not that serious.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

fookey said:


> They would have to essentially add Sex: male/female/unknown in the profiles. Then somehow edit the script to change the reputation titles based on Sex. If I were the sites admin, I wouldn't even bother. They would have to set up a 1:1 dev board, run tests, then migrate to live. It's not that serious.


yeah but then any tool would put he is a female, see any good idea is generally ruined by some friggin asshole who wants to do it wrong


----------



## fookey (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah but then any tool would put he is a female, see any good idea is generally ruined by some friggin asshole who wants to do it wrong


Obviously the only way to do this is have OP take nudes with timestamp to confirm, then Sex can be changed by Mod.


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 18, 2013)

What about only bothering to make a change if someone actually requests it?


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

calicatt79 said:


> What about only bothering to make a change if someone actually requests it?


We wont/don't do it sorry hon Does it REALLY matter THAT much


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nope...not at all. 

I just like that 0.01% chance  That means there "is" a chance...lol

Maybe someday we will login and a nice admin selectively changed a few of the Mr. Ganjas (they knew were female) to Ms. Ganja.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 26, 2013)

well if it makes you feel any better, there's, what, 5 female mods(?) and we're all marauding around as "mr." too..... *le sigh*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

am I the only dude to post on this thread? seriously? the RIU horn dogs are slacking lately, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

fookey said:


> Obviously the only way to do this is have OP take nudes with timestamp to confirm, then Sex can be changed by Mod.


excellent idea!! I'll mention it to the boss next time I get a chance. I'll even ask rollie to make me the _said _mod for the task at hand


----------

